
Google search server error - avitzurel
https://assets.avi.io/2018-10-31_12-9unps.png
======
avitzurel
No search queries are working from the US.

~~~
mockindignant
Working fine for me in Portland, OR.

------
milesokeefe
Which Chrome theme is that?

------
joshwa
broken for me here SF

EDIT: aaaaaaand it's back

